# More Issues with Pet Food... the Grain-Free products



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Here we go again ......

Reading more  and more lately,   (FDA)   that the trend toward 'grain-free'  pet food may be causing  something called  DCM ...   especially in larger breed dogs.
It affects their heart.  

Worth reading:
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...ing-about-grain-free-pet-food-what-s-n1026881


Like with people,  I feel variety for our animals is the best choice,  both grain and grain-free food.  That's how I'm treating all the confusion these days while they are trying to figure it  out.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2019)

I stopped giving mine grain-free when this warning first came out. I only had one bag, so it was no big deal. She also gets canned pumpkin for fiber.

I agree @Bonnie, some variety is good. Mine also likes cooked carrots, and OMG, rotisserie chicken and salmon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 14, 2019)

The last time after I saw the grain free warning I stopped giving it to my dog.  She now gets Purina Pro Plan for sensitive skin and stomach since she has had those issues.  She likes this lamb/oatmeal formula.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

All the following  are in question  ... per info from the link above.

Acana
Zignature
Taste of the Wild
4Health
Earthborn Holistic
Blue Buffalo
Nature’s Domain
Fromm
Merrick
California Natural
Natural Balance
Orijen
Nature’s Variety
NutriSource
Nutro
Rachael Ray Nutrish
Most of the reports were associated with dry dog food formulations, but raw food, semi-moist food and wet foods were included. The FDA has not suggested owners change their pets’ diets.
“We’re not saying don’t use these brands, we’re just telling pet owners to work directly with their veterinarians because we’re still investigating,” Lindsay Haake, a spokesperson for the FDA, said.
While the vast majority of cases have been in dogs, there have also been some in cats.

*Veterinary cardiologists  aren’t waiting for the FDA investigation to conclude before advising owners to stop feeding the suspect pet foods.*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2019)

Lots of vets (including mine) sell their own dog foods at a high price.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

My daughter also sells her own Super Premium  dog food, and I don't believe it's too expensive given that it's made from very good ingredients  .

She has 2 veterinary practices who sell her food, and an independent... as well as lots of personal individual customers..


----------



## Liberty (Dec 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I stopped giving mine grain-free when this warning first came out. I only had one bag, so it was no big deal. She also gets canned pumpkin for fiber.
> 
> I agree @Bonnie, some variety is good. Mine also likes cooked carrots, and OMG, rotisserie chicken and salmon.


My long haired main cat (who's calico) loves salmon and tuna.  All I need to do is crack a can of tuna at 50 ft and she come sliding into first place!


----------



## Duster (Dec 14, 2019)

I used to feed my cats dry kibble food exclusively and no table scraps ever~just as recommended.  My cats got fat. Really obese. I had one that weighed 18 pounds. It was the grain in the cat food.  Corn is not a natural food for cats. They are carnivores~meat eaters, NOT vegetarians.  I switched to giving them meat scraps, canned food, salmon, and tuna.  They slimmed down to a healthy size and rarely needed to go the the vet. 

Years ago,I had a cat who died at 13 years old from the cat version of kidney stones. The vet told me it was the ash in the dry cat food that caused it.  Why would any sane pet food company put ash in their food? Profits?

I've had cats and dogs for 45+ years continuously.  Cats thrive on meat, poultry, fish, and the fats of those products.  A little dry food is okay, but better with water or no sodium broth added, to moisten it. 

When "they"{main stream media, who make money from commercials} put out "warnings", consider the source {is it fake news?}, follow the money {who is affected by your buying habits?}, and use a little common sense.  Unfortunately, there is a whole lotta crap {considered safe by the FDA} that makes up the Standard American Diet {SAD} and is making people sick {and fat} and dependent on medication.  Why should they treat pets any different, when there is a profit to be made?


----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2019)

Pet food companies will add anything to their product that adds weight.  It's all about profit.
I had a Yellow Lab that developed digestive problems.  At first, I bought the high-priced "Limited Ingredient" Rx food from my vet.  Instant cure. Then I found the same "Lamb & Sweet Potato Limited Ingredient" food online at a reasonable price.  No problems.  That told me it was the additives that were causing the problem.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

My daughters' super premium  dog food which she has specially made in the UK to her recipe  for her business in Spain is free from additives... No colour, no chemical additives, no artificial flavourings, No BHA/BHT , No dairy or Soya, and no added wheat , she also has a grain free version for dogs with super sensitive digestions ,  or sensitive skin which may be food allergy related  








This isn't an advert because  I'm not leaving a link to her website,  but she does sell very good pet food, and feeds nothing but the best to her   precious  boarding kennel guests both cats and dogs


----------



## Doomp (Dec 18, 2019)

I've given my dogs grain-free food for decades. None of them have had a heart condition. One (a golden retriever) lived to be 16, which is about 100 in golden retriever years. I supplement their diet with fish oil and sometimes green beans.


----------

